# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa y SAG de Chile se reunirán en julio en Lima para superar barreras sanitarias

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hay siete productos peruanos en espera para ingresar a mercado chileno.  *Lima, may. 24 (ANDINA).* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) y el Servicio Agrícola Ganadero (SAG) de Chile sostendrán en junio próximo una reunión bilateral en Lima, con la finalidad de impulsar que se levanten algunas medidas sanitarias que afectan el ingreso de productos entre ambos países.  
El jefe del Senasa, Oscar Domínguez, recordó que a fines de abril el director nacional del SAG de Chile visitó Perú con la intención de mejorar las relaciones y contactos con su similar peruano.  
Es una visita que no la esperábamos pero la delegación chilena nos mostró la mejor voluntad para trabajar juntos, dijo a la Agencia Andina.  
En ese sentido, informó que el Senasa ha enviado una invitación formal a Chile para sostener una reunión bilateral en julio, la cual incluirá visitas de campo al interior del país. 
La intención es llevarlos al norte y sur, principalmente Arequipa, Ica, Trujillo, donde se encuentran las zonas de producción de los cultivos que están en la lista de espera para ingresar al mercado mapocho, manifestó. 
En ese sentido, detalló que a la fecha son siete los productos peruanos que se encuentran en la mencionada lista, entre los que se encuentran lima dulce, pimiento morón, lechuga, brócoli, palta, papa fresca y cítricos. 
El principal producto con interés de ingresar a dicho país es la palta peruana que ahora se exporta bajo los tratamiento en frío y con bromuro, aunque la intención es que sólo se haga con tratamiento en frío para aminorar los costos, dijo.Temas similares: Artículo: Hay 15 productos peruanos que están en trámite para ingresar a Brasil libres de barreras sanitarias Artículo: Senasa busca levantar barreras sanitarias a 139 productos pecuarios y agrícolas peruanos en el extranjero Artículo: Senasa y APHIS se reunirán próxima semana para coordinar ingreso de productos peruanos a EEUU Artículo: Perú envió primeras 60 TM de mango a Japón tras levantarse barreras sanitarias EEUU levantó barreras sanitarias a leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos de Perú

----------

